
Microsoft President Acknowledges They Were Previously Wrong on Open-Source - Memosyne
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Microsoft-Pres-On-Open-Source
======
bradknowles
So, now they’re ready to Embrace, Extend, and Extinguish open source?

